# Best filter for a 30gal?



## Ancillo (Aug 24, 2006)

hi all,
what have u got to offer?
I currently use ans Askoll Pratiko...not satisfied.
Quite clumsy with maintenance.
Still a good filter overall.

I would like something more efficient in quality, construction and maintenance.

also l/h? im currently on 200 l/h which seems a good low to mid waterflow.

My idea : EHEIM

thks
a


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Not a big fan of a canister filter because of its closed-loop design. A short power interruption will quickly kill many beneficial bacteria in the filter. I prefer the Aquaclear 300/70 power filter. It's very easy to disassemble/clean (5 min job without worrying about o-ring compression). I only use two sponges for mechanical and biological filtration. Drain the tank's water to a small bucket and use this water to rinse-off the sponges (good for at least 6 years).

I also inject CO2 directly into the intake tube. This is a very efficient method to diffuse CO2 into the water column (1.7 year refill for a 5 lbs CO2 tank). This unit has been in continuous service since 1999.

Be sure to raise the water level above the outlet port by 1/8" to 1/4". This will minimize surface noise and agitation. The smaller Aquaclear 200/50 costs a little less, but you may need to clean the filter more often due to its smaller size. I have a 50 gal tank with about 25 cardinals, 10 neons, two otos, and one SAE. I clean the filter once a month.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/product/productInfo.web?picGroupKey=10614

http://www.amazon.com/Clear-Filters-Hagen-gallon-aquariums/dp/B000260FUW


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I prefer a canister filter. Specifically Eheim classics, although maintenance can be a hassle sometimes, it cleans the tank very well. And regarding furballi's post about the closed loop and short power interruption, the bacteria won't get affect if you fix it within a day. It's the same with any other type of filter.


----------



## Freerider (Nov 8, 2006)

I like Fluidized Bed Filters powered by a powerhead or canister. I have the pentair 300FBF on my 30 hooked up to a Fluval 204 and i love it. I got it at petsmart for a great price using their online price match. I know you dont need a biological filter for heavy planted tanks but i always take the approach of more is better when it comes to filtration.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I have a fluval 304 on my 30G. Aside from fluvals being crap, it keeps my tank crystal clear and does not need to be cleaned and maintenanced that often. The only drawback to this size filter on this tank is the flow rate is a little too high. My filter is set for about 1/3 the flow and it still is a little high.(I can't put it any lower without damaging the pump). I started with an aquaclear, went to a penguin, and then finally bit the bullet and got the canister filter and never looked back. Definitely recommend canister if you can afford it.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i'm gonna toss in the Rena XP3, very good quality at a reasonable price.

another benefit for canister filters is they generally all have spray bars that produce better water flow without the need of an additional powerhead. such as what you would need if you went with an AC model.

i've used aqua-clears, magnum's, fluvals, and renas... of all those i like the renas the best.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Another one here for Rena XPs, I have an XP2 on my 29 gallon and I love it! The difference on how clear my water was only hours after installing it made me a believer!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a eheim 2213 classic on my 30g but I think it's not enough power for it, I have a proII 2026 sitting here waiting for some lily pipes!

I think both eheim and rena are a good choice


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Rena Filstar Xp series are very nice filters. I use the Xp1 on my 30 gallon tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I've just got an Ehiem 2128 and would definitely recommend the ProIIs.
It's dead easy to clean and the volume of media is superb. Might be a bit of overkill for your tank, but the Pro filters are rated for smaller tanks and are basically the same as far as I can tell (apart from the priming button).

I just replaced an old Fluval with it and the difference is amazing, though the old Fluval 203 was a good filter.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Another vote for the eheim classics. I use both the 2213 and the 2215 on my 29gal tank. Even though the 2213 is adequate, I prefer the 2215.

Thanh


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Curious why so many recommend the ehiem classics over the eheim eccos.
The eccos have adjustable flow, self primer and the baskets are very easy to clean. The prices are also very comparable.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Eheim 2213 or the Eheim Pro 2222 would both do (the 2215 as well if you like overfiltering). The advantage of the 2222 is that it has an integrated flow control (which also allows complete shutoff when disconnecting the hoses to clean) and media baskets (I think the 2213 now comes with media baskets?). It is more expensive though.

The 2213 is rated for a 250l tank (440l/h), the 2215 for 350l tank (620l/h) while the Pro 2222 is rated for a 150l tank (500l/h). These liter per hour ratings will vary depending on height of aquarium, media, how long it's been running etc...

If the Pro 2222 seems good for you, then take a look at the 2322: the same filter but with integrated heating!


----------



## Linda (Mar 3, 2006)

i had both an eheim 2213 and rena filstar xp2 on a 29 gallon tank at different times, both through power outages and both worked very well, now the 2213 was almost 20 years old and eventually it died although it can be fixed, but i replaced it with the xp2. i have no complaints about either filters except when cleaning the filters the renas are very easy to clean and put back on the tank. i can't say how long the renas will last though, also with all the attachments you can really customize this filter to suit.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Laith said:


> Eheim 2213 or the Eheim Pro 2222 would both do (the 2215 as well if you like overfiltering). The advantage of the 2222 is that it has an integrated flow control (which also allows complete shutoff when disconnecting the hoses to clean) and media baskets (I think the 2213 now comes with media baskets?). It is more expensive though.
> 
> The 2213 is rated for a 250l tank (440l/h), the 2215 for 350l tank (620l/h) while the Pro 2222 is rated for a 150l tank (500l/h). These liter per hour ratings will vary depending on height of aquarium, media, how long it's been running etc...
> 
> If the Pro 2222 seems good for you, then take a look at the 2322: the same filter but with integrated heating!


The 2213 does come with media baskets and I think the whole classic line does now. Here in the states the 2213 is only $50


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I meant that the 2222 was more expensive than the two classics...

I checked and over here the 2213 is the only classic with media baskets.


----------



## Ancillo (Aug 24, 2006)

thks all,
I might go for eheim 2222 pro; seems a bit more expensive but It seems a very good solution for maintenance/quality/power. (i checked a bit manuals on the website)
Furthermore, around here I get good supply of spare parts for eheim in case of need.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Ancillo said:


> thks all,
> I might go for eheim 2222 pro; seems a bit more expensive but It seems a very good solution for maintenance/quality/power. (i checked a bit manuals on the website)
> Furthermore, around here I get good supply of spare parts for eheim in case of need.


I think that's a good choice mate, I'm loving my Eheim! Cleaning's a doddle with the baskets, I just shake the baskets up and down in the filter housing and they're clean!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

If you do go with a Fluval go with the 300 series. I have a 200 series on a 30 gal and it just seems a little overmatched. A 300 would be better.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

mikenas102 said:


> If you do go with a Fluval go with the 300 series. I have a 200 series on a 30 gal and it just seems a little overmatched. A 300 would be better.


On second thought just stay away from Fluval. I have the opposite problem with mine(as was stated earlier). My flow seems too high for the poor fish in the tank. As far as needing to clean the filter I clean it on three month intervals and it is not that bad. So I guess I could see the point with the 200 series being overrun.


----------

